# #4 - Furtwangler conducting Wiener Philharmoniker - Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Back to vintage: Tchaikovsky's Fourth Symphony conducted by Furtwangler and played by Wiener Philharmoniker (1951).

Source is Membran box set again. For the sake of a cover, here you go:










The performance is just mighty fine. Really stands as a testament to why Furtwangler was the God of Power and Electric Ferocity {TM}. That is, if you can bear the sound of a 64 year old record. Poor remastering by Membran. Research the market well before deciding the CD as there are plenty of remasters and you should pick but nothing the best for this excellent, note-worthy performance.

_NOTE: Correction. It is the 1951 performance - Furtwangler conducting the Wiener Philharmoniker.
_
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Other performances worth considering:*

Karajan's 7 or so performances throughout the decades.
Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic.
Haitink conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
Abbado conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For that you must hear this album then:


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3307 said:


> For that you must hear this album then:


Bah...... I still have to finish Rubinstein's 50s and 60s Beethoven's cycle.

Way too many Golden performances of Sonata No. 28 from the likes of Skoda and Pollini to give younger lot a chance.


----------

